# Hello there



## buckmummy (Nov 5, 2011)

Hello everyone,I'm not sure quite how you do things on here at the moment....


----------



## slipper (Nov 5, 2011)

Hi Buckmummy, welcome to the forum, its a friendly place and I am sure the more experienced than I will be along to great you soon, and maybe move your part of the thread to a new one just for you. I think the title of the thread is confusing, but your in the right section


----------



## buckmummy (Nov 5, 2011)

slipper said:


> Hi Buckmummy, welcome to the forum, its a friendly place and I am sure the more experienced than I will be along to great you soon, and maybe move your part of the thread to a new one just for you. I think the title of the thread is confusing, but your in the right section



thankyou,i'm finding it all a little strange


----------



## Steff (Nov 5, 2011)

buckmummy said:


> thankyou,i'm finding it all a little strange



Hi Buckmummy dont worry its all abit daunting but just ask any of us if you have a problem thats with the forum or your diabetes


P,s A warm welcome to the forum too


----------



## Robster65 (Nov 5, 2011)

Hi buckmummy. Welcome 

I've given you your very own introduction thread, so you you'll be more noticeable 

How long have you been diagnosed (and what insulin therapy are you on) ?

Rob


----------



## Newtothis (Nov 5, 2011)

Welcome to the forum - everyone on this forum are so warm and welcoming and the information you can gain is priceless. Amanda x


----------



## gail1 (Nov 5, 2011)

hello they are a great bunch of people on here always full of help and advice. no question to silly someone is bound to have asked it b4. just jump in and enjoy this great online family
take care
gail


----------



## KateR (Nov 5, 2011)

Welcome to the forum buckmummy.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 5, 2011)

buckmummy said:


> Hello everyone,I'm not sure quite how you do things on here at the moment....



Hi buckmummy, welcome to the forum  Don't worry about making mistakes whilst getting to know how the forum works - we can always fix any problems.

Have you been diagnosed long? What insulin regime are you on? There is a lot of information in our Useful links thread, so have a browse - if there is anything you are unsure of or that is worrying you, please ask. No question is considered 'silly', so whatever it is let us know and we will do our best to help


----------



## Mark T (Nov 5, 2011)

Welcome to the forums buckmummy


----------



## buckmummy (Nov 5, 2011)

Robster65 said:


> Hi buckmummy. Welcome
> 
> I've given you your very own introduction thread, so you you'll be more noticeable
> 
> ...



I have had diabetes for 35 years and taking novorapid and lantus solarstar


----------



## Robster65 (Nov 5, 2011)

Have you managed to keep up with new developements in care or are you, like many us long termers, left to carry on much as you always were ?

I've found out so many things I was unaware of since joining the forum and ave managed to improve my control no end. If there's any apsects of diabetes that you feel you may want to query, feel free to start a new thread in the appropriate section.

Rob


----------



## trophywench (Nov 5, 2011)

Hi and welcome from me too.

Like Rob said when  I started out on forums a while ago, I'd had it for 35ish years at that time and was astounded to find my knowledge wasn't as up to date as I liked to think it was.  But you know, when I asked my first tentative questions, every one was so utterly lovely and entirely unjudgmental I quickly gathered confidence to ask, ask, ask.

I still learn something new every day!  And I still keep asking, too .......


----------



## buckmummy (Nov 5, 2011)

Robster65 said:


> Have you managed to keep up with new developements in care or are you, like many us long termers, left to carry on much as you always were ?
> 
> I've found out so many things I was unaware of since joining the forum and ave managed to improve my control no end. If there's any apsects of diabetes that you feel you may want to query, feel free to start a new thread in the appropriate section.
> 
> Rob



i did go to carb counting etc at hospital,unfortunately i seem to not be getting on very well at the moment....need a boot up the bottom


----------



## Blythespirit (Nov 5, 2011)

Hi Buckmummy and welcome to the forum. You'll get the kick up the bum you need on here....except we prefer to call it support and encouragement. 

I bet you have many experiences that you can share with the rest of us. Anyway, chat, ask, join in, where ever you want. We're a friendly bunch. XXXXX


----------



## buckmummy (Nov 5, 2011)

hahahaha yes could say alot....have been diabetic 35 years,have twins of 20 and a nineteen year old...


----------



## Robster65 (Nov 5, 2011)

If there's any aspects that you're finding difficult, we're bound to have a gang of ready made experts who can 'support & encourage' you as much as you need 

And the chances are, you'll be able to give some of us a new angle on other bits. 

Rob


----------



## buckmummy (Nov 5, 2011)

It feels like however hard i try,my sugar levels do there own thing,have bad hypo's and weight is going on again


----------



## Robster65 (Nov 5, 2011)

The thing we generally advise for everyone as a start (and it worked for me and still does) is a food/test/insulin diary.

Write down everything. The carbs going in, the tests before and 2 hours after meals, your doses, exercise, etc.

Once you have maybe a week of data, you might see a pattern where you're always high at certain times or going low due to an increase in exercise. You can then adjust your insulin to match your lifestyle and eating until it starts to settle. 

If you can't spot the patterns, you could post up your results and see if someone else can. I've been blinded by my own resistance to change many a time but can now see where I was going wrong.

Rob


----------



## robert@fm (Nov 5, 2011)

If you have a bit of cash to spare, you may find it a good idea to invest in the Carbs and Cals book (perhaps borrow it from your library first) -- many people here swear by it!


----------



## buckmummy (Nov 5, 2011)

Robster65 said:


> The thing we generally advise for everyone as a start (and it worked for me and still does) is a food/test/insulin diary.
> 
> Write down everything. The carbs going in, the tests before and 2 hours after meals, your doses, exercise, etc.
> 
> ...



Yes i remember doing that when they were teaching me what to do.


----------



## buckmummy (Nov 5, 2011)

I did buy that book but havent really read it ...oops


----------



## Robster65 (Nov 5, 2011)

You sound much like many of us. Good intentions but put it off til it's really needed.

Hopefully you can make a fresh start and get that notebook out. Do as many tests as you feel necessary. But write EVERYTHING down.

We still do it. It can make a big difference even over a few days.

ROb


----------



## teapot8910 (Nov 5, 2011)

Welcome to the forum  x


----------



## buckmummy (Nov 5, 2011)

going to start tomorrow morning


----------



## Robster65 (Nov 5, 2011)

buckmummy said:


> going to start tomorrow morning


 
Well done. Never too late. As long as you can get at least 2 or 3 complete days with a few 'mostly' days you should be fine.

I hope it shows you a few things that need tweaking. 

Rob


----------



## MCH (Nov 6, 2011)

buckmummy said:


> going to start tomorrow morning



Welcome and good luck today as it is now.


----------



## buckmummy (Nov 7, 2011)

Steff said:


> Hi Buckmummy dont worry its all abit daunting but just ask any of us if you have a problem thats with the forum or your diabetes
> 
> 
> P,s A warm welcome to the forum too



Thankyou Steff


----------



## buckmummy (Nov 7, 2011)

Robster65 said:


> Hi buckmummy. Welcome
> 
> I've given you your very own introduction thread, so you you'll be more noticeable
> 
> ...



Diagnosis August 24th 1976.Novorapid/Lantus


----------



## elaine1969 (Nov 7, 2011)

Welcome buckmummy,  I am knew to all this too,  I have been a member for just afew days and am already amazed at how many lovely supportive people have replied to me.  Whilst knew to the forum my daughter is in her second year of diabetes so I will be happy to support you in any way I can.  Good luck.


----------



## buckmummy (Nov 8, 2011)

elaine1969 said:


> Welcome buckmummy,  I am knew to all this too,  I have been a member for just afew days and am already amazed at how many lovely supportive people have replied to me.  Whilst knew to the forum my daughter is in her second year of diabetes so I will be happy to support you in any way I can.  Good luck.



Hello Elaine ,my daughter Zoe on her 3rd year..


----------

